# great NBA dunks



## Debt Collector

i want to get a nice collection going of .gifs, mpegs that are just unbelievable.


----------



## Debt Collector

here is a VC .gif


----------



## Debt Collector

<img src=http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6669>


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

Best dunker in my eyes was Shawn Kemp, that boy was nasty, and had that attitude.


----------



## Debt Collector

i couldnt find a good kemp gif. heres a jordan one...


<img src=http://www.ai.mit.edu/lab/olympics/99/events/basketball/jordan.gif>


----------



## Debt Collector

j. smith in the dunk contest

<img src=http://www.nba.com/media/hawks/jsmith_dunk_gallery4.jpg>


----------



## Debt Collector

do i have to offer some Ucash to get guys to post a measley .gif in this thread?


----------



## Debt Collector

<img src=http://nba-plus.skyblog.com/pics/71874124.gif>


----------



## Debt Collector

<img src=http://nba-plus.skyblog.com/pics/85609770.gif>


----------



## Debt Collector

<img src=http://nba-plus.skyblog.com/pics/71874831.gif>


----------



## Hakeem




----------



## The True Essence

mine is better


----------



## Debt Collector

oooh im feeling that jr smith one


----------



## Blazer Freak

Is there anyway to make this an icon for AIM? Especially that VC one. Nasty.


----------



## white360

Check out Spongyfungy's personal forum


----------



## Quills

To me Some of the Best In-Game Competions Dunks Not Affilated with All-Star Games are .



John Starks over the Entire City of Chicago & Every Single Bandwagon Bulls fan on the Face of the Planet Left Handed Blow pass BJ Armstrong Dunk on Jordan-Cartwright & Grant While Scottie Pippen Stands afar & Paints a Mural of the Event is my Personal Favorite as I Would Say it's a Favorite of Every Knick Fan over the Age of 18 .


Vince Carter Deciding to make Fredrick Weiss His Personal Sneaker Spit Shiner in a Middle of a Hard Fought Olympic Struggle between the 2 best Teams in the Olyimpics During the Middle of the Game is Another



Patrick Ewings 1st Points Always Stick out in My Mind a out of Nowhere Grab & Slam over the Best Rebounding Center Perhaps in the History of the Game in Moses Malone Who was still a Prime Time player


Kevin Johnson Proving to be Hakeem Olajuwans Worse Nightmare & Making him the Poster of the Year during the 1995 Playoffs is another


----------



## Debt Collector

nate the great! nate the great! nate the great!



<img src=http://www.azstarnet.com/ss/2004/11/12/l47425-1.jpg>


----------



## The True Essence

where was frye on that one?


----------



## Debt Collector

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html

more nate


----------



## DWest Superstar

What about Nate dunk against NC State?


----------



## bigalw1414

Nate has done 2-footed 360s in practice.


----------



## LJbiggestfan2

Here are some great dunks for you, of my man L J!!


----------



## Harry_Minge

Hakeem said:


>



Yeah bwoy !!


----------



## ForeverWar

I still think two of the greatest dunks of all time have come against our beloved Knicks team. First one was Shawn Kemp with that double pump reverse in 91 (??) - the load of aggression and frustration in that is unreal.

And then of course there is that dunk that MJ busted on Patrick after spinning away from my man Oak in the corner at MSG....


----------



## Natesbury126

http://rapidshare.de/files/3534445/Nate_Robinson_Mix_Made_by_Natesbury126__.wmv.html


----------



## Chinatownballer

it was ariza


----------



## 77AJ

Chinatownballer said:


> it was ariza


Trevor Ariza? Even better. Loved the dunk and excitement aftewards.


----------



## ChosenFEW

........the dunk


----------



## Vinsane

When Vince dunked on Alonzo


----------



## CFrye7

Does anyone have a video of the Ariza dunk over Big Ben against the Pistons this year??


----------



## USSKittyHawk

CFrye7 said:


> Does anyone have a video of the Ariza dunk over Big Ben against the Pistons this year??


----------



## CFrye7

Kitty said:


>



Wow, thanks Kitty. One of the few highlights of our season, IMO


----------



## master8492

vids of Josh Smith

http://rapidshare.de/files/11203559/Josh_Smith-final_master8492.avi.html

preview:


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith on Zo


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Kobe running pass T-Mac and dunking like he wasn't even there. Where is the D?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Lebron..just being Lebron!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

My man AI, notice he was rocking the red Philly jersey.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ariza..putting the slap down on the Bulls. Anytime we can get a dunk against the Bulls it always makes my day:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

My man little Nate


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ariza again..against the Mavs this time:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

i wonder why ariza wasn't invited to the dunk contest, seriously, they picked hakim warrick over him


----------



## club101

VC is the best dunker ever


----------



## The True Essence

ariza doesnt have that much hops....n hes so terrible with the ball, i dont see how he could even get creative


----------



## master8492

club101 said:


> VC is the best dunker ever


Yeah? b/c of this dunk?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

that one. and when he brought the east bay back to life.


----------



## boltsrus

*The Dunks that still haven't been done*

So many great dunks in games, who cares about guys dunking when there is no one on the court in that weak All-Star weekend dunk contest? This guy is on to something with the High Dunk Contest and Long Jump Dunk contest... which should be named the Jordon or Dr J dunk. Read this...

wwww.kutv.com/davidjamesjazz


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Sick!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Nash got abused, dunk of the year hands down! Kobe is nasty!


----------



## VC_15

Can you make that Kobe dunk 150 pixels * 150?


----------



## ZÆ

Whats a dunk thread with out Nenad?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZm6zEGx9ZQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZm6zEGx9ZQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​


----------



## da1nonly

Ah yes, the Serbian Slam. Here are some. I found some Jerome James action too.


----------



## box3876

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9IiWPSv9DjY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9IiWPSv9DjY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



Heres the one with VC dunking over Zo


----------



## PFortyy

that dunk is awsome


----------



## C-Rave

Andre Iguodala had the 2 best dunks in NBA All Star Weekend history

Trevor Ariza had the best dunk of last season when he threw one on Ben Wallace.


----------

